# Fear of accepting reality?



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey guys, me again, feel pretty shitty at the moment but writing here always keeps me a bit grounded. Deep in my heart, i know that it is reality what i experience. But somehow, i think, i literally fear accepting that this is reality. Can anyone relate? Everytime i start thinking about something i experience in real life, not in my crazy mind, it kind of frightens me. I find it really hard to simply accept that this is real life. To stop questioning everything. When i stop questioning, i fear losing it. But I guess questioning won't really help me from losing it, so i would have to let go. Its rough.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

fjedNiko said:


> Hey guys, me again, feel pretty shitty at the moment but writing here always keeps me a bit grounded. Deep in my heart, i know that it is reality what i experience. But somehow, i think, i literally fear accepting that this is reality. Can anyone relate? Everytime i start thinking about something i experience in real life, not in my crazy mind, it kind of frightens me. I find it really hard to simply accept that this is real life. To stop questioning everything. When i stop questioning, i fear losing it. But I guess questioning won't really help me from losing it, so i would have to let go. Its rough.


Yes, I fear accepting that "this" is really reality too. It particularly goes along with DR and amplifies it. I sometimes just feel like "Man this can't be all there is to reality, I feel like I'm in a dream and I am going to wake up soon." but then when I realize that no, it IS reality and I'm not in a dream, I becomes really scary to me. Like this is reality??? How can this be reality??? And I can't accept it, even though I know it is reality in my heart (just like you). It sends me into panic attacks sometimes.

I think it's helpful to tell oneself something like "There's nothing to be afraid of, you just feel a lot of anxiety." and try to calm your thoughts. It is rough, but the best thing to do is just tell yourself not to be afraid and try to take your thoughts to something else.

Are there any specific times this happens to you? I find that when I'm out in the direct sunlight, I rarely ever feel like that... the warmth from the sun feels too comforting and makes things okay somehow. It's usually worst in the middle of the night, but despite that I like to stay awake late still.


----------



## Iam4ever (Nov 16, 2013)

like i fucked up everything while i was on autocontrol- now im here and i found out AI fucked it all up  yea, i can relate to that.

i hate to find myself in decision maker position.


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

It's hard to accept reality because your brain is not USED to reality. Just know that reality is what you were experiencing before the DP/DR started, and is normal.


----------

